# Dealing with Mud



## Rose- (Mar 14, 2016)

What kind of ground cover is suggested in the pen to keep from getting muddy? I don't want to gravel as I feel like it would be too hard on their hooves, but I'm not sure what else to try and figured you all have great solutions already.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We've tried leaves, straw and pine straw. Leaves blow away too easily, and if it rains right when you put them down it doesn't work. Straw gets soggy and gross immediately. Pine straw works really well, we just pick up the stuff under our pine trees and put it out. It makes a really nice carpet and doesn't clear away very fast. 

Were you thinking something permanent or temporary?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sand might work well. But that depends if you want to put that much money into it. For the most part I do nothing but the goats also have another pen they can go out to if they wish that is nice and grassy. If there's a spot that is really bad I'll get their used bedding or if they have any wasted hay and put there but it's areas like by the water trough or one area that I had to walk threw that would go up to my ankle.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

My does live in a horse stall and it has a rubber stall mat over a bed of gravel. I think a floor made out of patio bricks or something of the like would work pretty well, too.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Right now we are just dealing with it. Thank goodness we are getting a break from the rain. The goats do not have it too bad and we make sure they get some pasture time every day to dry out. The chicken coop, on the other hand, got flooded over the weekend and is a mess to tromp through. Thank goodness they roost up high.
Sorry I do not have any real advice.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree...we just deal with it...how I hate mud season! Especially before spring clean up ...yuck! Hoping our ground dries up before kidding.
I have some sand but it all gets yucky...the poop just piles up on top of the sand so it doesn't matter either way, dirt or sand.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My sacrifice pen needs some serious attention this year. What I'm planning to do is scrape all the loose mud off the top and roll in a couple pick up loads of bark dust. I'm also going to install gutters on my outbuildings to help control where the run off goes.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I dug shallow trenches along the edge of the fence to try to keep the river of runoff from completely covering their main paddock area but I think some of it is still managing to seep under their shelter. I also built a raised walkway using some heavy wooden beams on cement blocks so that they can cross the worst part of the mud without wading in it. 
And the rain keeps coming down . . . 
I have some used 8x16 patio blocks and I'm deciding whether I should give them to the goats or the chickens, or maybe divide them between the two groups. 
I'm afraid they might just sink into the mud and vanish in the goat's paddock, but maybe they will leave some firmer areas even if they go below the surface.
I don't know . . . I am SO sick of the rain and mud.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

As a Californian who has dealt with drought for so many years I am really trying not to complain. When I pulled out my mud boots I realized I have not used them for 3 years! I got kind of spoiled but, of course, we need the water. We had to muck out the barn yesterday and what a soggy mess it was. What with moms and babies spending a lot of time inside.

>>>I'm also going to install gutters on my outbuildings to help control where the run off goes.<<<
My DH mentioned doing this as well. 

We are getting a few nice days to dry out luckily. Hope you all get a break too.

__________________


----------

